# Cwc Rn Hand Lume



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*CWC RN diver (1996 issue)*










Had this for a while now - basically the minute hand has shed its lume which is still inside the case as I think you can see from the picture. Its got a few other dings etc but nothing serious. So the question is would you have the lume replaced or just leave as it is. The dial lume has started to get a bit of age to it so my other worry would be that if the lume on the hands is replaced that it would stand out against the rest of the dial.

What do you think? Also any recomends where I can get a good (aged lume) hand job? 

TY


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Silvermans could probably replace the hands with new ones.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Silvermans could probably replace the hands with new ones.


Thought about them - any idea what sort of price we're looking at and whether they're any good?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know, you would have to ask them!


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

philjopa said:


> Andy the Squirrel said:
> 
> 
> > Silvermans could probably replace the hands with new ones.
> ...


They own CWC so I wouldn't have thought it would be a problem. I don't know if they would still be able to coat them in tritium though, and if they couldn't, would that mean a redial, without the T. As for cost, sorry I really don't know.

I'm also wondering whether it would be sent to Switzerland for the work or done in the UK, does anyone know?

Another couple of questions on this type of watch for myself. I have the SBS version and it needs a new battery. I called Silvermans and they said no problem if I wanted them to do it. Would it be advisable to do this, or just get a new battery fitted at any high street premises that does batteries?

Also, the lume on mine is still where it should be, but doesn't last long, even shining a UV light on it. Should I ask Silvermans to do this as well or is there anyone else that I could go to?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ask Roy if he can replace the lume with something like Super Luminova C3. Alternatively, check if Silvermanâ€™s have spare hands with Tritium lume, if youâ€™re bothered about keeping the watch original.

Iâ€™d get the hands re- lumed with Super Luminova, the colour can be matched to compliment that of the dial markers (by a good watchmaker) and will make the watch look much better and improve its functionality in the dark.

Send yer uncle Roy an e- mail. :wink1:


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Stan said:


> Ask Roy if he can replace the lume with something like Super Luminova C3. Alternatively, check if Silvermanâ€™s have spare hands with Tritium lume, if youâ€™re bothered about keeping the watch original.
> 
> Iâ€™d get the hands re- lumed with Super Luminova, the colour can be matched to compliment that of the dial markers (by a good watchmaker) and will make the watch look much better and improve its functionality in the dark.
> 
> Send yer uncle Roy an e- mail. :wink1:


Think that's what we'll do - lets try Uncle Roy!


----------



## broken guzzi (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the sbs version and have been through a few batteries and have just done them myself and have had no problems with water ingress, if its going to roy for re-lume anyway that's all your stuff done at the same time and probably lots cheaper than silvermans, regards, jim


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If Roy cant help then I recommend Jack at IWW...

He relumed a dial and hands for me for $95 ....Vintage style lume...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Tasty CWC chap!


----------

